# Cytotec use on TLC--who do I contact



## CT Mommy (May 22, 2007)

Hi all,

As you may already know, Cytotec is a drug used to induce labor in pregnant women at many hospitals, despite the fact that it is NOT FDA approved for the induction of labor (it is contradicted for pregnancy and only approved for the treatment of ulcers) and even the manufacturer has sent letters to all hospitals that deliver babies to cease use of the drug for that purpose. "Side effects" of the drug include ruptured uterus, death to mom and baby. It is used by hospitals b/c it is cheap.

I was just flipping through the TV channels and happened upon Birth Day on TLC. A woman was delivering at the University of Pennsylvania hospital (the one with the world class reputation) and the nurse or doctor specifically said the woman would be induced using CYTOTEC!!!!! I am terrified that women will see this episode and conclude that cytotec is safe, since this very well-regarded hospital is using this.

I called ACOG who has a "committee opinion" that tells docs that this drug is SAFE to use under certain circumstances (even though that opinion is not shared by the FDA or the manufacturer)!!!! I called my US Senator. I called TLC (but got nowhere) and I called Hospital of the University of PA. Is there a governing body somewhere that can help with this? Do you know of any organization working on this?? I would love to help.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

Try contacting Maddy Oden of the Tatia Oden French Foundation: www.tatia.org

Tatia and her baby were both killed by Cytotec. Her mother created the foundation in her name and is fighting to get Cytotec use prohibited in pregnant women.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

This was used on me during my labor as well. I had also heard (after the fact) that it is not fda approved for pregnant women and I spoke with a pharamcist friend of mine who told me that even if something is not fda approved, a doctor can still order it to be given.

Obviously the patient needs to be informed (which i wasn't) ...also a woman in labor may not technically be considered "pregnant" as silly as that sounds! So while I agree with you that it should NOT be given...I don't think there is any legality issues around it being given.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's Marsden Wagner's response from 2003: http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/cytotec.asp and his excellent Mothering article here.

Ina May Gaskin wrote this in Salon back in 2000:
http://archive.salon.com/health/feat...tec/index.html and her quilt project can be found here: http://www.inamay.com/ Ina May also wrote for Mothering in 2001 about misoprostol here. You might consider emailing Ina May and asking her what she thinks your best approach would be
















to you for your passion and willingness to speak out!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I live in PA and Cytotec is used not only in Hospitals, but a MW here also uses it for induction as well. She did get in trouble for using it recently.
I would write a letter to PENN, to the head of OB and see what you get back form them. Good luck! I would never let a Dr use that stuff on me personally, I'd refuse it!

Take care!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

No advice, but I want to applaud you for taking action on this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I live in PA and Cytotec is used not only in Hospitals, but a MW here also uses it for induction as well. She did get in trouble for using it recently.
I would write a letter to PENN, to the head of OB and see what you get back form them. Good luck! I would never let a Dr use that stuff on me personally, I'd refuse it!

Take care!

WHAAAAT? That makes me sick to my stomach.







:


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I was induced with Cytotec *after* I objected to it. I was told that it was the only drug that hospital uses. And after discussing it with local MWs, I have discovered that all of the Kaiser hospitals around here ONLY induce with Cytotec. It's the only drug "approved" for use by the HMO.







:


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I was induced with Cytotec *after* I objected to it. I was told that it was the only drug that hospital uses. And after discussing it with local MWs, I have discovered that all of the Kaiser hospitals around here ONLY induce with Cytotec. It's the only drug "approved" for use by the HMO.







:

Are you in California?


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

This is so interesting because I was just thinking about the whole Cytotec thing a few days agao. There was an article in Mothering about its misuse as a labor and delivery drug a while back. I can't remember the year or issue, does anyone know how to find it?

Anyway...there is a doctor in my area who uses it for labor and delivery and a lot of women I know use him to deliver their babies. He has delivered over 600 babies.... knowing it's potential for damage, I wish he wouldn't use that drug.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

ugh, 99% of US women living here go to the one US hospital(overseas military) that only carries cytotech for induction. There are something like 2000+ babies born every year here. It's really not right.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you for this thread. it has been very informative. i'm going to resist the doctors' calls for induction, but should it become medically necessary, it's good to know what drugs to specifically avoid. thanks again.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the real issue isn't the USE of induction meds, but the OVERUSE of them. OBs are no longer judicious care providers. They are defensive care providers who know that once a baby is out and breathing (regardless of the means) then they are off the hook.

There is zero difference in my mind between misoprostol, black and blue cohoshes, castor oil and pitocin. It's all induction and most of the time unnecessary.

That said, misoprostol has good and horrific results depending upon the moment. One major problem with miso is that it is difficult to know exactly how much a mother is getting as the tablets cannot be used whole; they must be broken for proper dosage and sometimes the active ingredient is not equally distributed. Also, an ill-informed doc or nurse might use too much. It's just so darn inexpensive compared to pit and cervadil. Sigh.


----------



## Millicent (Mar 22, 2008)

Speaking to a midwife from an IHS hospital, I gleaned this info:

When all of those tragedies occured they were giving 100mg doses. They have since figured out (via mothers as guinea pigs) that they only need to give 25mg. She says they wouldn't dream of giving anyone that high a dose now. She is an extremely Mother-Friendly provider, yet she prefers cytotec (on NON-VBACs! only) because the mother can move, get in the tub, walk, and have a normal labor experience without the IV pole, monitor, etc. She will have a much higher chance for a normal delivery and don't ask for epidurals nearly as much as with pitocin induction. She works at a hospital with a 15% c section rate and an 85% vbac rate.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Folks! I have removed a whole mess of posts for debate. Please remember that Activism is a no debate zone!







That means, if you don't agree with something, scroll on by, find a forum to post in to discuss the issue, or submit your own thread for a counter cause.

Thanks!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Is there a news organization that could help out? I don't have cable so I couldn't honestly say that I'd seen this one. My friend had cytotec for her first and ended up with an emergency c-section due to fetal distress, which was probably caused by the cytotec.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Not really specific to the TLC case, but maybe go higher-up in these hospitals? Write to the hospital administrators? It's very shocking that the HMO would only cover off-label use inductions.

Pfizer was recently order to pay a huge fine for promoting some of their drugs for off-label use. This is serious stuff.
http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2009/0...d-fine-us.html

Shouldn't hospitals be held to the same standard?


----------

